# Malvern & Bristol



## Moody Blue (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi from NYC...

I'll be over in England in December for a few days in these 2 towns.

Can anyone recommend what to see & do?

Good hotels?

Is there a train that runs directly between the 2 towns?

Thanks.

MB


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 11, 2006)

Try the Bristol forum.


----------



## mtbskalover (Oct 11, 2006)

walk the mavlern hills,
find a spring and drink the lovely water, for free
go to herefordshire and drink some proper cider (westons is just over the hills).


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 15, 2006)

Weston's Cider. Nectar of the Gods. And they've got a lovely restaurant to get something to eat (provided that they are open of course)

Old Rosie --------------------- 2-3 pints. Find somewhere to sleep DO NOT DRIVE

Tastes like squash BUT IT ISN'T


----------



## Macaroni Pony (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm from Malvern, there isn't an awful lot going on tbh, its nice and chilled  

Walk or cycle the hills during the day - its lush  

Check here or here nearer the time for stuff in the evenings.

You get the odd decent thing at the theatre as well if thats your kinda thang.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 18, 2006)

Bristol is'nt a town its a city, and its in the South West, not the North or the Midlands. 

Bristol is


----------

